# Golf cart to bow caddy for 3D?



## FlaBowman (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's a couple of pic's of mine.


----------



## mwitty111 (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

nifty gig


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1506202

Link to my chair.

Copy of FlaBowman. But I got a different version in the works!:wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

FlaBowman said:


> Here's a couple of pic's of mine.


I have the same cart frame and I'd be interested as to how you attach the bow at the top. any closeups available?

BTW, I just plan on using the cart to get my gear to the range and don't intend to take it from target to target.

Thanks to all who have posted.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't take this sarcastically, but are these necessary? I've never seen anybody use these.


----------



## nmhunter01 (Feb 24, 2010)

These are the guys I really like to get in front of any way possible.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

nmhunter01 said:


> These are the guys I really like to get in front of any way possible.


Haha


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

nmhunter01 said:


> These are the guys I really like to get in front of any way possible.


Amen!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sorry young pups....some of us old geezers are looking for ways to transport the tackle to the ranges at these asa pro ams. sometimes it requires a bit of a hike and we find it a bit easier if we use a wheel cart. kinda like taking a 4 wheeler to get to the tree stand like some of you young bucks do.

( i know at london it was a hot, long, uphill hike to the ranges, uphill both ways...but us geezers made it...some of the pros had to use pickup trucks, but not us old guys.) 

btw, gettin' in front of us won't bother us none...you can't walk as slow as we can run.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nmhunter01 said:


> These are the guys I really like to get in front of any way possible.


you go to "time out" until you learn some respect for you're elders. :wink:


----------



## nmhunter01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry, didn't mean to ruffle any feathers, just funin. I remember back when 3-D was serious business in our part of the country and on the windy days everyone had umbrellas out blocking the wind for the other shooters. My group couldn't afford the umbrellas so we would just line up beside the current shooter to help block the wind. Even during our annual shoot we get a group that brings their golf cart and these are young people. I probably should have check there cooler though. We do have one guy that brings his Yamaha 4-wheeler but he litterally has to craw up the ramps to get on it. He had one of those big bails of hay fall on him and broke his neck. I might actually be interested in the bow caddy if can transform into a game cart. 
Happy Shooting
JK


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

nmhunter01 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to ruffle any feathers, just funin. I remember back when 3-D was serious business in our part of the country and on the windy days everyone had umbrellas out blocking the wind for the other shooters. My group couldn't afford the umbrellas so we would just line up beside the current shooter to help block the wind. Even during our annual shoot we get a group that brings their golf cart and these are young people. I probably should have check there cooler though. We do have one guy that brings his Yamaha 4-wheeler but he litterally has to craw up the ramps to get on it. He had one of those big bails of hay fall on him and broke his neck. I might actually be interested in the bow caddy if can transform into a game cart.
> Happy Shooting
> JK


OK...your time out's over. you can go shoot with the kids now. but we'll be keepin' an eye on you, young jedi.

btw, it'll take more than that to ruffle my feathers...what few i have left.

now, back to the subject. anybody got other pics of their setups?


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

yes I would like to see close up of the way the chair is attached


----------



## nmhunter01 (Feb 24, 2010)

Dang, how long is that stabilizer, it's still going and its out of the picture....


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

jmann28 said:


> Don't take this sarcastically, but are these necessary? I've never seen anybody use these.


these just make it easier to get around - period. and I never have to pick grass or mud out of my cam from setting my bow on the ground, or have to take a kick-stand off and put it my pocket before I shoot.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

carlosii said:


> I have the same cart frame and I'd be interested as to how you attach the bow at the top. any closeups available?
> 
> BTW, I just plan on using the cart to get my gear to the range and don't intend to take it from target to target.
> 
> Thanks to all who have posted.


here is a pic of mine before it was painted/camo'd. you can see that the pvc frame for the bow is bolted to the cart with cap bolts and the quivers are held on with pipe clamps.
http://flic.kr/p/9j8BKw


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is a link to one that I made for the kids and myself.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1446351&highlight=cart
The kids actually enjoy the fact that we can bring jerky and drinks and make a day of it. They also seem much happier that they don't have to carry their bows the entire way.
We let quite a few people shoot through us because we are a bit slower, but hey it's family time for me!


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

nmhunter01 said:


> These are the guys I really like to get in front of any way possible.


It's nice to have when you are behind "those guys" too. I would use it on the outdoor practice range also. Maybe add a cooler? :wink:


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

matlocc said:


> Here is a link to one that I made for the kids and myself.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1446351&highlight=cart
> The kids actually enjoy the fact that we can bring jerky and drinks and make a day of it. They also seem much happier that they don't have to carry their bows the entire way.
> We let quite a few people shoot through us because we are a bit slower, but hey it's family time for me!


enjoying your sports, initiate your kids and having fun
I vote for you, great


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

appreciate the responses.


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

looks like I found a new project!! Nice work...


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm a quick shooter.....

I like the chair cuz I have to wait on the guys infront of me:wink:

lol


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

great idea would be a good winter project.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

they are fun and useful ... carts are cheap and easy to find at yard sales too


----------

